# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Nuc for Sale

## scaie

I have a nuc for sale, they are placid bees.  The queen is from this year, £150.  I am in Aberdeen city centre.

----------


## daviefoster9773

Hi, very Interested can you call me on 07462385201 tomorrow evening? I'm out of signal till then as away in Lochinver. We can collect. Thanks - Dave

----------


## scaie

> Hi, very Interested can you call me on 07462385201 tomorrow evening? I'm out of signal till then as away in Lochinver. We can collect. Thanks - Dave


Hi Dave 
I sold the nucs I had last year, which is when I put the post on.  However I will have more bees this year.  If you are happy to wait I can let you know how things are going.  My number is 07590452513
Cheers
Susan

----------

